# Need info regarding AZ ferals to help them



## AZ Hamlet (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello : I'm new here. 

I've searching the web for a while in the hopes I could find out some information regarding the laws about feral pigeons in the Phoenix Arizona area.

I have noticed that there are two pigeons in a feral flock near my place of employment that have their legs bound up by monofiliment fishing line. One of the birds can't walk at all..he flys fine, but on the ground he just flops around...his escape time is terrible...and it appears that one foot has been severly damaged due to lack of blood flow...it's all deformed and the color has faded quite a bit. He's a beautiful blue bar, and other than his landing gear being messed up, he looks to be in fine shape. He eats very well when I feed him alone...when the rest of the flock shows up, they take over and he doesn't get much of a chance. The second bird (blue check) is in better shape, and can hop around, no appearent leg damage, but has what looks to be a make-shift bobber atill attached to his line. Unfortunatly, it also appears that there is a small hook dangling from this mess, but it is not puncturing, nor in constant contact with the bird....it just hangs there.

I have been observing these birds for a while...up close in person, and with binoculars...their appetite is fine, eyes are clear, and their flight is very regular.

I have looked in every corner of the web that I could think of, but couldn't find anything useful about the laws regarding ferals in AZ. I would not want to violate any state or local laws regarding wildlife..(although after reading plenty of the posts here, I see that they are not viewed as wildlife by the Feds)

What I would like to do is capture, rehab, & release them...although, if the one bird with the messed up foot needed long term care, I would be able to easily take care of him without much of a problem (I used to raise pigeons when I was younger & have other types of birds now as well). I have a great deal of respect for pigeons...but I would like to do this without worrying about violation of any AZ rules, or having somebody report me.... The flock is in a state park that also has ducks, geese etc...It's very populated.

If anyone know how the AZ system works regarding our feral friends, please send the info my way. I would like to do what I can for these little buggers.

Thanks-
Matt


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I would try to catch them. Pigeons are not a protected bird. I live in Arizona according to a licensed rehabber: pigeons, sparrows and the black birds are not protected.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Helping ferals*

Hello AZ Hamlet,

Thanks for your interesrt in ferals.

I live in Cologne, Germany where catching and helping ferals is more difficult because of feeding prohibitions.

If you can throw down seed and the pigeons pile up to eat, it sometimes helps for catching them (if you are a bit slower like I am). If a pigeon is very wak, he is easier to catch, but sometimes it is a bit too late to do much for them then. Catch them as early as possible. 

Two yeas ago I had a female feral pigeon in the same situation you describe. Feet bound with yarn, couldn't walk fast enough to secure food, starving, using wing tips as "crutches" to move. Very sad situation. 

I threw seed down, she flew to near my feet, ate ravenously for a couple of minutes (let a couple of minutes pass to let heer get used to my presence), reached down and grabbed her. Had seeds in my hand, she kept eating nonstop.

Took her home, had wife hold her in cupped hands, wings restrained, on ironing board set low while we sat on chairs, and I used a scalpel with a double edged curved (hook-shaped or claw-shaped) blade to reach under the thread and gently with a sawing motion lift the thread away from the leg. It was over with in a few minutes. Didn't need to use fine scissors or any of the many other tools I had assembled. 

One large toe, blackened, came off with the thread. Other toes had damage. I kept her in a pet carrier for a week, gave her good nutrition. she would wing-slap me when my hand came near. After a week we let her choose whether to stay longe ror fly off. She flew off. (We let the cage door open after the first day. She would stay there for safety the first day or so, and retreat there at night. She always had access to food and fresh water with ACV. 

After a week she flew out the open window, had a rendesvous with a male pigeon across the street. I saw her a week later where i had caught her, a half mile from our apartment, next to a bakery. Didn't see her afterwards.

Ferals are dependent on voluntary re-habbers for the most part everywhere. They are often classified as poultry, and poultry (to be eaten) are rarely protected or treated well. 

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Matt,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your interest in our noble feral pigeons.

PLEASE do catch them, and we will assist if you need help.

Pigeons do not get the respect they deserve from many, and they need all the help they can get from those of us who know better.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk Matt,

*PLEASE* do pick up the string injury pijjies. 
We have a local rehabber in Chandler. Nancy is the founder of East Valley Wildlife. 
Her phone number is 480-899-1513 & her email address is:
[email protected]. 

I live in Mesa, Dobson Ranch area (Dobson & Baseline), & would be happy to take the birds if you can't get a hold of Nancy.

Please let me know. Time is critical.

Cindy


----------



## AZ Hamlet (Feb 23, 2007)

Good morning all-

I would like to thank everyone out here for their help. These birds are extremely tame, and will come right up to your feet to garner seeds and goodies. I'll do my best to try to safely capture them...They deserve better than this. 

I will be setting up a small unit in the back yard to take care of them while they are here, and will provide them with everything they need.

If they recover enough to get released, would it be better to bring them back to their original location (again, there are many fishing spots there & some really irritating people) or just let them loose here? 

Again, thanks for all help.

AZ Hamlet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, AZ Hamlet! Welcome to our site!

I, too, can help Cindy if the need arises.

I found Mr. Squeaks next door with a badly broken wing. After having one wing partially amputated, he now lives with me and 3 cats. I never even gave a thought that I might be breaking some law by rescuing him - I just saw a beautiful Blue Bar who needed help!

PLEASE rescue these two as soon as possible! We'll be here to help if need be!

THANKING YOU IN ADVANCE! AND, please keep us updated!

BTW, when one is "owned" by a pigeon, your life changes forever and you will never be the same!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, when one is "owned" by a pigeon, your life changes forever and you will never be the same!



Mr. Sqeaks (Shi) You can say that again! You are so right.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DITTO on that Shi and Victor.  

Skye reminds me everyday, how lucky I am that he came into my life, that he found me.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

The pigeon is not a protected bird in any state in the union. That means that people can do pretty much what ever they want with them, and if it were not for the animal anti-cruelty laws you would be amazed at what so-called normal people think up.
Catch them as soon as you can; it is only a matter of time before the fishhhook gets snagged on something and that will be the end of the pigeon. Try feeding them shelled corn or unsalted peanuts so they get used to you and you can get near them. Then just reach down as quickly as you can and grab. Take a shopping bag to get it out of sight as the other bird will panic when you make the grab. Go to a medical supply store and for $5.00 buy a pair of suture scissors and tweezers. If your eyesight is not good get a magnifying glass from the drugstore. Wrap the bird in a towel or get a friend to hold it and go to work.


----------

